# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Нужна система охлаждения

## Bidob

Привет всем. Прошу совета - нужна система охлаждения для ПК, засматриваюсь на водянку. Хочется, чтобы была RGB-подсветка. Можно два вентилятора как вариант. Бюджет в 120-150$

----------


## Tos

Почему водянка, можно же воздух приличный за такие деньги взять? Особенно если с СЖО до этого дела не имели. Для водянки нужно уметь правильно ставить ее, иначе будет невесело. И да, нужна конкретно водянка или СЖО, дело в том, что это большая разница ))) , если кратко, то в СЖО залит диэлектрик и соединения часто необслуживаемые полностью герметичные.

----------


## Этанол

Естественно человеку нужна СЖО. На воде уже наверное и не выпускает никто систем охлада.
СЖО действительно необслуживаемые, но за счет отличной герметичности утечки хладагента нет, следовательно и обслуживать ее не нужно. 
Автор, какой процессор будете охлаждать?

----------


## kripovi4

> Привет всем. Прошу совета - нужна система охлаждения для ПК, засматриваюсь на водянку. Хочется, чтобы была RGB-подсветка. Можно два вентилятора как вариант. Бюджет в 120-150$


Чтобы подбирать водянку, надо хотя бы знать для чего ее брать. А то подберу сейчас тебе по максимальному бюджету и дальше что ты с ней делать будешь если она на сокет твой не станет? Конфиг у тебя какой?

----------


## Tos

> Чтобы подбирать водянку, надо хотя бы знать для чего ее брать. А то подберу сейчас тебе по максимальному бюджету и дальше что ты с ней делать будешь если она на сокет твой не станет? Конфиг у тебя какой?


не, современные модели СЖО универсальные, становятся без проблем на современные мамки и совместимы со всеми ходовыми интеловскими и амдешными процами, и даже на старые можно поставить при должном умении.

----------


## Этанол

Чем собираетесь управление подсветкой осуществлять? С пульта или матухи? Есть у вас шумоизоляция на корпусе (можно советовать шумную СЖО)? Нужны какие-то особенные примочки, использование особых технологий?

----------


## kripovi4

> не, современные модели СЖО универсальные, становятся без проблем на современные мамки и совместимы со всеми ходовыми интеловскими и амдешными процами, и даже на старые можно поставить при должном умении.


Да что ты говоришь? А если человек пень или атлон собирается охлаждать воднянкой за 150 баксов, то ты ее дальше ему советовать будешь? И что же ты ему посоветуешь мне интересно? А вдруг у него места в корпусе нету куда можно прикрутить двухсекционный радиатор например?

----------


## Emodzy

> Чем собираетесь управление подсветкой осуществлять?


 имхо если мать такая что ей невозможно играть с подсветкой, то и СЖО не особо надо, не обслужка имею ввиду



> Есть у вас шумоизоляция на корпусе (можно советовать шумную СЖО)


 посоветуй мне шумную, интересно вообще про что речь идет 



> Нужны какие-то особенные примочки, использование особых технологий?


 какие там могут быть супер технологии?

----------


## kripovi4

> имхо если мать такая что ей невозможно играть с подсветкой, то и СЖО не особо надо, не обслужка имею ввиду


Ну почему же так сразу, можно попробовать самому наколхозить переключатель какой( на алике что-нибудь подобрать), либо же помниться мне, что дипкуловские девайсы вроде с пультами идут, если мать не позволят управлять подсветкой.

----------


## Этанол

> какие там могут быть супер технологии?


Недавно наткнулся на корсарчик с турбинкой. Организация обдува радиатора совершенно иная (выдув с одного из торцов). У дипкула есть обновленная CASTLE240 RGB V2, в ней автоматически регулируется давление жидкости во избежание протечек.

----------


## Bidob

Так, извиняюсь за то, что задал вопрос и пропал. Нужна либо система с диэлектриком, либо система водяного охлаждения с защитой от утечек. Проц AMD Ryzen 7 2700X. Хочется за такие деньги с RGB подсветкой, управление можно с пульта. Радиатор двухсекционный влезет без проблем.

----------


## Venedos

> Нужна либо система с диэлектриком, либо система водяного охлаждения с защитой от утечек.


Ну так тебе в предыдущем сообщении и предложили хороший вариант от дипкула Castle 240 RGB V2, там тебе и защита от протечек будет и диэлектрик залит, так что за безопасность железа можно не переживать. И подсветка за такую цену естественно присутствует, теперь бы узнать какие она будет температуры примерные с твоим процем выдавать.

----------


## kripovi4

> Так, извиняюсь за то, что задал вопрос и пропал. Нужна либо система с диэлектриком, либо система водяного охлаждения с защитой от утечек. Проц AMD Ryzen 7 2700X. Хочется за такие деньги с RGB подсветкой, управление можно с пульта. Радиатор двухсекционный влезет без проблем.


Так и проц же в целом не горячий, можно и без воды обойтись. Гнать может будешь проц? Глянь от дипкула кастлы либо же капитаны двухсекционные, еще например NZXT Kraken X62, Alphacool Eisbaer 280, Alphacool Eisbaer 240.

----------


## Tos

> Чем собираетесь управление подсветкой осуществлять? С пульта или матухи? Есть у вас шумоизоляция на корпусе (можно советовать шумную СЖО)? Нужны какие-то особенные примочки, использование особых технологий?


обычно СЖО славятся тихим ходом, шумные будут, наверно, какие-нить очень не фирменные, даже совсем не фирменные... или может там для высокопроизводительный серверов может есть какие морозильники.




> Да что ты говоришь? А если человек пень или атлон собирается охлаждать воднянкой за 150 баксов, то ты ее дальше ему советовать будешь? И что же ты ему посоветуешь мне интересно? А вдруг у него места в корпусе нету куда можно прикрутить двухсекционный радиатор например?


при чем тут советовать, это ж ты советуешь, я же сказал и еще , что современные СЖО без проблем совместимы со всеми современными же процами, че не понятно. И какая проблема охлаждать водянкой старый пень? что там контактные площадки как-то хитро вывернуты? и что за проблема поставить хоть трехсекционый радиатор. Блин, ты что жертва ЕГЭ, мысли только шаблонно двигаются?, где твоя инженерная жилка и смекалка.

----------


## kripovi4

> обычно СЖО славятся тихим ходом, шумные будут, наверно, какие-нить очень не фирменные, даже совсем не фирменные... или может там для высокопроизводительный серверов может есть какие морозильники.
> 
> 
> при чем тут советовать, это ж ты советуешь, я же сказал и еще , что современные СЖО без проблем совместимы со всеми современными же процами, че не понятно. И какая проблема охлаждать водянкой старый пень? что там контактные площадки как-то хитро вывернуты? и что за проблема поставить хоть трехсекционый радиатор. Блин, ты что жертва ЕГЭ, мысли только шаблонно двигаются?, где твоя инженерная жилка и смекалка.


Как раз таки у меня и есть инженерная мысль, рациональная. Зачем охлаждать пень водой, если для него любой затычки хватит за 500 рублей? Если у человека стоит пень и он хочет купить воду за 150$, то не проще ли ему купить нормальный камень и обычный воздух? Но человек уже уточнил что у него Ryzen 7 2700X? если будет гнать, то вода подойдет.

----------


## Этанол

> Зачем охлаждать пень водой, если для него любой затычки хватит за 500 рублей? Если у человека стоит пень и он хочет купить воду за 150$, то не проще ли ему купить нормальный камень и обычный воздух? Но человек уже уточнил что у него Ryzen 7 2700X? если будет гнать, то вода подойдет.


Может человек планирует апгрейд спустя время. Почему не купить СЖО. Тем более что они сейчас универсальные в плане поддержки сокетов. Для Ryzen 7 2700X действительно крайне желательна СЖО даже без разгона. Камень выдает 105 ватт тепла, интересно, сколько рассеивает CASTLE240 RGB V2...

----------


## Bidob

Castle 240 RGB второй версии выглядит как вариант. Гляну еще NZXT Kraken X62, а вот про АльфаКул не слышал ничего, неужели реально норм? Накидайте еще вариантов и разъясните, что в чём лучше, а что хуже, я не слишком сильно секу в этом. Проц гнать возможно буду

----------


## Venedos

> Castle 240 RGB второй версии выглядит как вариант. Гляну еще NZXT Kraken X62, а вот про АльфаКул не слышал ничего, неужели реально норм? Накидайте еще вариантов и разъясните, что в чём лучше, а что хуже, я не слишком сильно секу в этом. Проц гнать возможно буду


Надо ли эти варианты ещё тебе, считаю этих двух вариантов от дипкула и NZXT лишь из-за того что они качественные продукты делают, есть ещё модели от идкулинга и кулер мастера, но они врядли сравняться по эффективностью с первыми двумя. Да и даже при разогнаном проце их будет достаточно. Да и кэстл по внешнему виду и цене уделает всех.

----------


## Этанол

> Castle 240 RGB второй версии выглядит как вариант. Гляну еще NZXT Kraken X62, а вот про АльфаКул не слышал ничего, неужели реально норм? Накидайте еще вариантов и разъясните, что в чём лучше, а что хуже, я не слишком сильно секу в этом. Проц гнать возможно буду


Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240R RGB чутка дешевле, но в последнее время их ругают за качество, особенно блоки питания.  ID-COOLING FROSTFLOW+ 240 безродная дворняга, но дешевле вдвое. Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 280 TT Premium Edition - дорогой, вентили 140 мм, настраивается скорость и подсветка с андроид устройства...

----------


## kripovi4

> Может человек планирует апгрейд спустя время. Почему не купить СЖО. Тем более что они сейчас универсальные в плане поддержки сокетов. Для Ryzen 7 2700X действительно крайне желательна СЖО даже без разгона. Камень выдает 105 ватт тепла, интересно, сколько рассеивает CASTLE240 RGB V2...


Ну так он бы и указывал тогда, что хочет обгрейдить , плюс третье поколение райзенов уже есть. Да и 105 без труда выдержит воздух, другое дело если он потом будет гнать проц уже может потребоваться и вода.

----------


## Tos

нормальный воздух может спокойно обработать и 250 Вт, так что СЖО не единственный вариант. Хотя если выбирать между башней и СЖО я выбираю СЖО, т.к. это технологичность, эстетика и просто круто.
Безродных нонеймов в СЖО вообще рассматривать не стоит, если хоть даже чуть-чуть жалко компа. Протечет - будет не весело. Брать нужно минимум дипкул. Глобальные бренды не будут шнягу делать, по судам затаскают. А вот подвальные однодневные конторки легко поставляют отбраковки и некондицию, им до лампочки на пользователей, они существуют до первой претензии, а на завтра и след их простыл.

----------


## Emodzy

> Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240R RGB чутка дешевле, но в последнее время их ругают за качество, особенно блоки питания. ID-COOLING FROSTFLOW+ 240 безродная дворняга, но дешевле вдвое. Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 280 TT Premium Edition - дорогой, вентили 140 мм, настраивается скорость и подсветка с андроид устройства...


 непонятно зачем ты все это советуешь, если половину как сам сказал полный отстой, вторая половина - какие то неенужные плюшки



> Для Ryzen 7 2700X действительно крайне желательна СЖО даже без разгон


 а какой tdp у него в разгоне? я посмотрел так 105, зачем для 105w сжо? такое как CASTLE240 RGB V2? чисто для красоты? или что бы вообще системник звуков не издавал?

----------


## Этанол

> Castle 240 RGB второй версии выглядит как вариант.


Как единственный вариант, в котором есть внятно описанная технология защиты от протечек. В других случаях часто просто пишут "улучшенная защита". Да и другие фишки типа особой формы крыльчатки в помпе, создающей повышенное давление при меньших оборотах внимания заслуживают и далеко не в каждой СЖО за эту цену встречаются.

----------


## kripovi4

> нормальный воздух может спокойно обработать и 250 Вт, так что СЖО не единственный вариант. Хотя если выбирать между башней и СЖО я выбираю СЖО, т.к. это технологичность, эстетика и просто круто.
> Безродных нонеймов в СЖО вообще рассматривать не стоит, если хоть даже чуть-чуть жалко компа. Протечет - будет не весело. Брать нужно минимум дипкул. Глобальные бренды не будут шнягу делать, по судам затаскают. А вот подвальные однодневные конторки легко поставляют отбраковки и некондицию, им до лампочки на пользователей, они существуют до первой претензии, а на завтра и след их простыл.


Дипкул я прекрасно знаю и знаю что они с года в год выпускают новые доработанные версии, в которых правят мелкие косяки, добавляют защиту от протечек и т.д. А вот что за подвальные конторы такие о которых я не слышал, скажу даже больше, ты их даже не упомянул, дай хоть пару названий?

----------


## Tos

> Дипкул я прекрасно знаю и знаю что они с года в год выпускают новые доработанные версии, в которых правят мелкие косяки, добавляют защиту от протечек и т.д. А вот что за подвальные конторы такие о которых я не слышал, скажу даже больше, ты их даже не упомянул, дай хоть пару названий?


много знаешь про Darkflash, Bykski, JONSBO, ID-Cooling, PCCooler? Стоит их брать, они лучше дипкула?

----------


## kripovi4

> много знаешь про Darkflash, Bykski, JONSBO, ID-Cooling, PCCooler? Стоит их брать, они лучше дипкула?


Из этих только айди кулинг знаю. Вроде норм бюджетные охлаждайки делают, но по эффективности и качеству до того же дипкула не дотягивают. Их можно брать на не слишком горячие и жрущие процы. Про остальные конторы не слышал.

----------


## Этанол

> много знаешь про Darkflash, Bykski, JONSBO, ID-Cooling, PCCooler? Стоит их брать, они лучше дипкула?


Зашел на их сайты. И надо сказать Bykski меня немного удивил. Есть у них за что глазу зацепиться в линейке продуктов. однако их СЖО ничем по характеристикам и примененным техническим решениям не выделяются. Возможно даже это банальные ОЕМ-производство.

----------


## Tos

вот и я про то же. зачем брать малоизвестной или вообще неизвестной фирмы, если есть лучше от известных брендов у которых и сервис развит хорошо, и реальная гарантийка, и обратная связь с клиентами налажена, и сайты на русском, можно подробно изучить ассортимент, и видео русскоязычных куча с обзорами.

----------


## kripovi4

> вот и я про то же. зачем брать малоизвестной или вообще неизвестной фирмы, если есть лучше от известных брендов у которых и сервис развит хорошо, и реальная гарантийка, и обратная связь с клиентами налажена, и сайты на русском, можно подробно изучить ассортимент, и видео русскоязычных куча с обзорами.


Мы то сидим обсуждаем тут что будет брать ТС: воду или воздух, но сам ТС почему-то молчит. ТС, ты может выбрал там уже что-то?

----------


## Tos

Да, походу ТС забил на свой вопрос. Я бы на его месте СЖО купил, как тут советовали, CASTLE240 RGB V2, вариантов на альтернативу почти нет. Делаем ставки, я за то что он купил сжо дипкула )))
хотя и башню можно поставить, есть модели с двумя и тремя вентиляторами на гидроподшипниках, мега эффективные и почти беззвучные, но очень громоздкие.

----------


## Этанол

> CASTLE240 RGB V2, вариантов на альтернативу почти нет. Делаем ставки, я за то что он купил сжо дипкула )))


Я за тот же варик. Очень уж интересно субъективное мнение человека по поводу шума помпы узнать. Поскольку закрытый тип крыльчатки в помпе обеспечивает повышенное давление, это дает основания рассчитывать на эффективную работу при низких оборотах. Ниже обороты - ниже шум. Но это в теории... Ждем отзыва.

----------


## Bidob

> Делаем ставки, я за то что он купил сжо дипкула )))


Tos начинает и выигрывает! Извиняюсь за то, что начал тему и пропал, просто много где спрашивал, в основном еще с друзьями советовался, и они тоже склонили к 240 V2, так что буду вскоре брать именно её :) Ну симпатичная СЖО же, мне там порасписывали плюсы, примерно то же, что вы тут писали, так что да, выбрал дипкул)

----------


## Lindainese

Не включается вентилятор охлаждения двигателя. Проверил датчик темперауры - отключил провода от него - вентилятор заработал, подумал значит дело в датчике, заменил датчик на новый, ничего не изменилось, двигатель так же не охлаждается. Помогите пожалуйста

----------

